# fat strippers



## matttt (Oct 25, 2010)

ive been on effrgin for a while and hav lost abit of wight but i want to lost abit more and qikly, any oen suggest a good fat stripper in table form


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Keto,fasted cv,t3,clen....ripped by xmas!

Job done! There isn't a magic pill though mate...hardwork either way you go


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

wow i thought my spelling was bad lol.

i love a fat stipper then again i like big women


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i thought this was about FAT STRIPPERS...as in STRIP CLUBS.... :lol: :lol:

try hydroxicut....


----------



## ectoman (Oct 13, 2010)

Very disappointed. The subject line is very misleading


----------



## matttt (Oct 25, 2010)

g fresh....

how long do u think it would take to get to a nice skinny size i wght 12 and half stone at the moment and which one would u recomend?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fvck me, this is the 2nd thread title today that promised so much more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

matttt said:


> g fresh....
> 
> how long do u think it would take to get to a nice skinny size i wght 12 and half stone at the moment and which one would u recomend?


if you strip to fast your meatobolism will slow down and you will lose muscle not fat so although you will weigh less you will look the same....

why the rush?

whats your diet like?

how much cardio per week do you do?

how many weight sessions?


----------



## spud (Jan 15, 2008)

acai berry thermabole i use and start swimming


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

\ said:


> if you strip to fast your meatobolism will slow down and you will lose muscle not fat so although you will weigh less you will look the same....


I've always wondered, would green tea not help this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bonzer said:


> I've always wondered, would green tea not help this?


no mate once you have slowed your metabolism down it takes a little more than popping a supplement.....

diet and cardio have to be at the centre of any weight loss when these things start to hit a brickwall then you add supplements....i have just dropped to under 5%BF for my show on saturday and not touched epherdrine or green tea 

supplements will certainly help but only at a certain point and they will not do all the work for you


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

Damn i got all excited when i read the title


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

nothing constructive to say aside from this thread title fails.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

damn ...got me as well..hoping for a youtube link to a BBW strip tease


----------

